

Facebook is not completely down - Gurrewe
https://www.prod.facebook.com

======
theoblt
It's back. Facebook was down for 17 mins (est.) #Facebookisdown mentions on
Twitter: 43,000 Twitter mentions per minute: 2,529

Source :
[https://twitter.com/MattNavarraUK/status/479544046546087936](https://twitter.com/MattNavarraUK/status/479544046546087936)

